# Best of Solo Bach~ June 28th 7:00 pm-8:30pm



## catherinethegreat21

Friday, June 28, 2019 at 7 PM - 8:30 PM

Online: https://www.concertwindow.com/208403-catherine-violin

Tickets:
https://www.concertwindow.com/208403-catherine-violin

Details

Set
JS Bach Solo Violin Sonatas & Partitas BWV 1001-1004


----------

